# Biscuit just ate something bad



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

:frusty:Oh dear, *I feel really stupid. * I was working at the computer and could hear Biscuit chewing away nearby . I checked it out and found he was devouring a soft plastic syringe that had accidentally fallen on the floor when I aimed for the waste basket. It's a syringe for some liquid medicine I take, no needle or anything, but I guesstimate he ate most of it, at least 8 inches worth!!!!!! The remnants have some sharp edges. I am so mad at myself.:frusty:

Should I do anything? Or just watch and wait. He has eaten entire toys before and nothing untoward happened. I guess in the natural state dogs eat a lot of bad stuff, i.e. bones & garbage, and can handle it.

But I am worried about an obstruction. We leave for Hawaii in a week, and I wonder how long something like that could take to show up. Thanks for any input.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh no! I would be worried about obstruction too. What kind of medicine was in it? I am not sure if this would be a good time to induce vomitting, as it depends on the medicine. Boy, don't these little ones love to scare us? Please keep us posted and I hope everything is okay. :grouphug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

The syringe was totally empty of medication. And rinsed clean. So there's no problem there. It's just ingesting so much soft thin plastic, with sharp edges, that I'm worried about. He probably chewed it into little bits that will pass. But, jeez, I thought that stage of puppy chewiness had passed. He hasn't done this in a long time. I am always careful about leaving anything out, too, that might be a hazard.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, that must be really scary! I would watch him for next few hours to make sure he is okay and to put your mind to ease, you may want to call your vet and see what s/he recommends. Perhaps an x-ray would help? I am sure the other forum pals would have great suggestions and tips. 


I do hope that Biscuit would pass the little bits and he would not have any problems. Sending you and Biscuit tons of luck and healthy, safe thoughts! :hug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Amy, I'm not sure if plastic shows up in Xrays or not. I think you should just call the vet for peace of mind. It will probably pass today or tomorrow, just keep an eye on the poop. I know you are worried but try to relax and it's great you will be so aware.
Carole


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Holy Shmokes!

My first thought would be xray? I would call the vet and talk to someone knowledgeable on the subject, preferably the vet themselves and ask what to watch for, etc.

If his tummy starts hurting, he'll certainly let you know. I'm glad there wasn't any medication involved.  Biggest hugs to Biscuit! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh gosh how scary Amy. My breeder use to tell me to give them a teaspoon of some type of oil if they ever eat a good chunk of a toy. It is suppose to help it come out easier. I am beating my head trying to remember what type of oil it was and she is not home right now. If I find out I will let you know.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my! Poor Biscuit! That little stinker!!! I sure hope it passes...Like others suggested,I would call the vet/x-rays or something? They then could maybe tell you approx.size of the pieces,and whether they think they could be passed? I watch Emergency Vet on tv sometimes and I've seen some pretty bazaar things pass through......

Sending good thoughts your way------------>


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh gosh! What is it with this obsession to eat strange things? (Ollie has decided he likes to eat carpet!) I don't have any advice other than call the vet that others have given, but am sending a :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Amy, I know exactly how you feel. Several months ago Milo ingested not only dssicant from a bottle of medication, but the plastic that encased it. I called the vet and they referred me to poison control, who $55 later told me not to worry, that there wasn't enough "stuff" to get him really sick. That was the night before he was scheduled for the big snip. Needless to say I cancelled at the time, afraid to have him put under. Since then he's eaten his fair share of pen parts and other plastic. They do terrify us.

I would call the vet if I were you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, Amy! It is scary when things like this happen. We just aren't sure as to what to do! I know that dogs have very short bowels/intestines and things 'go through' within hours usually. So you might see bits of plastic in his poo today if you happen to look. 

I wouldn't worry too much. Seems to me like Biscuit chewed it up really well and it will all just pass right through. Keep us posted!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh how scary Amy. Please keep us posted. have you spoken with the vet?

I know they eat a lot of plastic-- my boys favorite chews are the nylabone chews for strong chewers and they chew them down. So my guess is Biscuit chewed it up pretty good. But I would feel better speaking to the vet.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy,

You must've gone to the vet?  I hope Biscuit is okay! Keep us posted!!! Write, call, post, email!  Maybe it was all broken down to small pieces? Poor baby.

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh - that's terrible. So sorry for little Biscuit. I hope you are at the vet and we hear something soon. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope Biscuit is ok! I know I always worry that Beamer might have eaten or swallowed something weird.. hmmmmmmm..

Ryan


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I know how you feel Ginger and Lizzie raided tha cabinet a couple of weeks ago....it is very scary. I hope all is well for you both. Big hugs to you both!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

My daughter has two beagles and her DH had a friend in for a visit.

A few days later, she noticed one of the beagles eating something under the bed - something orange plastic. She could not figure out what it was and a little while later the dog started acting really weird - hallucinating.

They started looking for more of the orange plastic - it was the friend prescription for Claritin D. The dog had ate (they think) at least 8/9 pills.

They took the dog to the after hours - they sedated her - it took days to wear off. Really dangerous.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hey Amy, any news on Biscuit? I would too go the vet, have him x-rayed to determine the size and danger of the pieces..... 
Good luck!
Suzanne


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh thanks, everybody, for all of your kind and helpful responses. 
I'm just having a crazy busy day. I have to take one daughter to the big hospital in sf(routine check) and another on a lunch date. I decided he has eaten worse things and nothing bad happened so will just watch him closely. I gave him some extra food (to help push it through, the old give 'em bread theory) and took him for a walk. He had a loose stool, but sometimes does midday, and it is hot.

Boy, I do worry about their ingesting meds accidentally, like Marie's story. I was sick the other week with a lot of those flat packs of cold meds lying everywhere, and watched closely that they didn't fall on the floor, cause Biscuit will eat them in one second flat.

I will update you later in the day. THANK YOU FOR YOUR RESPONSES!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Glad to hear he's acting alright and nothing too out of ordinary.

I hear ya on the meds! I keep ALL my medication locked in my closet, in a big bag WAY up high..and a small pillcase in my purse. I am so very careful with medications, especially the crazy ones I'm on.

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amy, I have lost count of all the plastic Tessa has ingested with all the disp mechanical pencils she's eaten.

And let's not forget the credit card she ate ound:

So far all is well and I suspect Biscuit will be OK too. Dogs have amazing stomachs.

I have to be careful with meds too. Last night I dropped a prescription strength Naprosyn and Tessa lapped it up lightning fast (but give her a choice piece of food and she will sniff, inspect, and carry it around before she leaves it somewhere on the floor deeming it unfit for her delicate constitution)

Luckily she usually obeys "drop it" so I got the Naprosyn back. If not I could have traded it for a piece of mulch or a pencil :biggrin1:

Give an extra :hug: to Biscuit and I hope his tummy won't be upset!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JanB said:


> Luckily she usually obeys "drop it" so I got the Naprosyn back. If not I could have traded it for a piece of mulch or a pencil :biggrin1:


ound:ound:ound:

That works for you, TOO?!!!?!?!?!?

Gee whiz, and if all else fails, I offer Gucci the sacred Panties! :biggrin1:

K.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh wow... I hope Biscuit is ok! Why do they eat random stuff? It is annoying sometimes!

The panty trick works so well. LOL


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh yeah, :brick: panties...how could I forget those. And socks? Those are always good for a trade :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amy, I am glad you did not make him vomit, as it might have caused damage coming back up. My guys have eaten entire pencils & never had a problem. So we pray that Biscuit will be fine by tomorrow, and if he does not eat, or poop tomorrow, I would call the vet right away. I dont know if the xray could see plastic though. Little stinker!!! Keep us up to date and give Biscuit a special kiss from us tonight.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Amy, I do hope Biscuit is doing better...

I would closely monitor him for any changes in his bowel habits - more specifically, (at least with the little humans I care for :wink if there is a complete obstruction, one would note the absence of stool or flatus; and associated abdominal distension and fecal-smelling vomit. More likely, a partial obstruction can occur with a gastrointestinal foreign body the size of the plastic syringe parts.

The diagnosis of intestinal obstruction can be made by either ultrasound or abdominal film-- both of which would show dilated loops of bowel, and air fluid levels. As a result, although the plastic parts may be radio-opaque, it's actually the pathology (or lack of pathology) seen with the bowel that is more important.

In other words, I would keep an eye out for his eating and pooping and lack of vomiting... all good signs that an obstruction hasn't occurred. And like other's have said, I would still ask your vet's opinion... since I work with a different species. 

Keep us updated.

All the best,
*'Lo*


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

JanB said:


> Luckily she usually obeys "drop it" so I got the Naprosyn back. If not I could have traded it for a piece of mulch or a pencil :biggrin1:
> 
> .....Oh yeah, panties...how could I forget those. And socks? Those are always good for a trade
> 
> ...


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, that little toot! I hope everything is ok and none of it causes him any problems! He's an eating machine!:jaw:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amy,

Just checking in on Biscuit - sure hope you are seeing some pooping.

One time, Sissy got in my sister's purse and got out her cigarettes and was chewing them up. Yuck Yuck Yuck.

I really have to watch Sis she will get in people's purses when they come over just to check out what they have in there.ound:

She got in my DH's briefcase and was chewing his gum. She doesn't get in my purse or any of our cabinets. She really does not plunder and I leave her out all the time by herself. She just loves to see what's in your purse.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marie--Maybe Sissy wants her own purse! Goldie has one.........:biggrin1:

Checking on Biscuit........but couldn't pass up the chance to tease Marie.:boink::becky:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:

She does have her own purse. When she squeaks it - it says "I love you".

I don't know what I am going to do with her.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks again, for all of your advice and support, everyone. 'Lo I cannot believe you took the time from your busy day to give me such an official consultation~~so kind of you, thank you.

Well, so far, so good. Nothing out of the ordinary. Though some belching. Yummmmmy plastic!!!! He hasn't pooped since mid-day, so hoping for that soon. 
Good night, all.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy just saw your post. Oh I hope that Biscuit will be fine! How scary. I think that if he doesn't poop by tomorrow you should probably take him to the vet to make sure there are no obstructions. Keep us updated! :hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Whoo Hoo! No news is good news!:whoo:


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Amy,
I'm glad to hear your little one is acting like his usual self.  Thank you for the update.

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Any news on Biscuit yet? Hopefully by later today,it'll all work itself out---literally.:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Patiently waiting for the morning update!  You know people love you when they wake up wondering if your Biscuit pooped this morning!  hehe.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amy, how is Biscuit today??


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you Laurie, Kara, and Julie for my wake-up call!. Haven't had my caffeine yet, though.
Ha ha ha, Kara. Yes, that is the beauty of this group. We are fixated on dogs' eliminating. Who else would listen to this stuff??? Yep, we are official dog nuts. At least that's what my friends and relatives say about me now. I don't care, I'm entitled. Whatevah!!!

Last night he went outside & pooped but was too dark to inspect for blue plastic. I'm about to take him out now. . . . stay tuned. . . . he sounds quite lively in his crate at the moment. But new crisis, Jesse the cat didn't return last night. It was a warm night here. My husband's out of town playing in a tennis tournament. He usually brings him in at night. We've only been letting him out at all the last couple of months. He's 5 and we finally just succumbed to his begging to go outside. Not much to worry about here, very little traffic. Nasty raccoons, though. Hope he's back. OK, I'm rambling and it's time for my latte. . . ....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope all is well!!! I am sure the cat had fun just wandering around. I hope everything comes out allright with Biscuit!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Glad to hear things are movin' along! LOL, Yes, who else would listen to incessant rambling about doggie stools.  My husband has a nightly routine of Questions for me, and one is "Has Gucci pooped today?". Ahh.. sweet romance. ound:

I hope Jesse makes it back soon! Keep us posted. Out of all the cats my mother has owned (a zillion) they always came back 99% of the time, he's probably just out havin' a good ole' time.

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

All's well. Phew. Jesse sauntered back in from a wild night on the town, and Biscuit pooped again, and, yes, it's loaded with pieces of blue plastic. Some of them sharp. 
Good grief. But the stools are perfectly normal, no blood or mucous. Also, he's bouncing off the walls with energy and he and Jesse are doing their mutual St. Vitus dance.

Okay , sorry for the TOTAL GROSSNESS. I don't mean to ruin your morning latte avec crossaint.
I'm going to keep stuffing him with food and treats and pushing it on through.

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR ADVICE AND SUPPORT. It's a good reminder for all of us to watch what falls on the floor.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Phewww!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, that's great news!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amy,

so glad to hear things are going better.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, guys. You are so kind to be concerned.

Kara, I love Gucci's new avatar. Very sophisticated look for La Princessa.

I'm a lazy sot and still have Biscuit's holiday photo up. Pathetic. In May after Hawaii and my show, I'll take some more pix.

Though he may look very different in them. I'm afraid I'm a very bad Hav owner, because, I'm getting him CUT DOWN next week into a puppy cut.  He's staying at my friend's for 10 days while we're in Hawaii, she has MS, and just HATES grooming him. It is a half hour ordeal, and so I'm going to bite the bullet for her sake. He looks so pretty in his long coat, but it will grow back. But I feel awful about it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> All's well. Phew. Jesse sauntered back in from a wild night on the town, and Biscuit pooped again, and, yes, it's loaded with pieces of blue plastic. Some of them sharp.
> Good grief. But the stools are perfectly normal, no blood or mucous. Also, he's bouncing off the walls with energy and he and Jesse are doing their mutual St. Vitus dance.
> 
> Okay , sorry for the TOTAL GROSSNESS. I don't mean to ruin your morning latte avec crossaint.
> ...


Amy,

You haven't ruined everyone's morning latte avec croissant. I already DID that with posting pictures of Gucci's poopy rear end on the "what they don't tell you" thread. lol Too late. I beat you to the punch on nauseating the forum. ound:
:focus: I'm glad he's not obstructed! And yes, even these grown ups get into things! Not just puppies!

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, Kara, what kind of rivalry for total grossness do we have going here?! This will really drive people away from the Forum. ound:

Gads, I even misspelled croissant. Please do not banish me.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great to hear that things are "moving" and Biscuit is doing well.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> OMG, Kara, what kind of rivalry for total grossness do we have going here?! This will really drive people away from the Forum. ound:
> 
> Gads, I even misspelled croissant. Please do not banish me.


ound:ound:ound:

I didn't even notice you misspelled it..I'm sure I have more spelling errors and typos on here than everyone! Collectively!

K.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well that is good to know Amy! I'm glad Biscuit is ridding his body of the blue plastic! Lucky him and you!:wink:

Our cat does that too----Jasper "cats" around,but always comes home. I wonder what he does as he is neuteredound:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amy, thanks for the poop update :whoo: ound:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, Cali just ate part of a brand new plastic squeaker bone.
So I'll just follow the Biscuit advice.

Checking poop for bright pink plastic-hehe.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, darn, Nan. Yes, keep your eyes peeled and overfeed for a day or two.
Biscuit can chew through those bones or any rubber toy (stopped buying them) in a nano second. He even chews down the "tough" nyla bones. Right now he's on his back chewing the tail of his squirrel stuffed toy and showing his cute furbelly.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, so glad everything "came out" ok....phew, that's a scare! And, happy to hear your cat made it home...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So glad Buscuit seems okay! And I am so glad Jesse made it home safely! Amy, if you want to know what he will look like in a puppy cut, just look at Brady. They looks so similar! I am sure he will look great!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, thanks, Karen. You know, I kept him in a puppy cut until late last summer, then when he turned a year old in Sept. and wasn't blowing coat anymore, I decided to grow it out. I like it long a lot and it has been surprisingly easy to maintain long. But it's warming up and I have that other situation looming . Yes, he will look like charming Brady's brother exactly !! I will post some pix.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Amy, I'm so glad Biscuit is doing fine....and glad that Jesse came home too. Two disasters averted and a good weekend ahead! Yay! 

Keep us posted on Cali, Nan...I hope she does ok too, darn these little chewers!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

So happy to hear everything is "coming out" ok with Biscuit! :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah Biscuit is pooping! Geez, the things that make us happy right? Haha! I'm glad he is doing well Amy.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, it's the little things in life, Christy, lol. Vicki, Shelly, Jan, Judy, Julie, Missy, Lina, Marie, Poornima, Beverly, Kara (I have probably forgotten someone, sorry!!!)et al, thanks for the smiles and moral support today. More blue plastic filled poops are emerging. Ye gods!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats to Biscuit for pooping!! Beamer sends his regards!

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amy, I am very happy to hear that Jesse is back, that is always something that justs sits on your heart till they return!! And the good news that Biscuit is "going". Good news all [email protected]!!

I would not feel bad about cutting him down!! I keep mine fairly short, and about 6 week I buzzed Lily to the quick as her curly hair was so matted. Although it took us a while to get used to it, I LOVED it!! And have thoroughly enjoyed watching it grow bak in different colors and textures! With three, it is impossible for me to have any of them in long coats, and I just think they look great when they are short!! Biscuit is still Biscuit no matter how short his hair is!!! 
Kiss to Jesse for making it back ok, and kisses to Biscuit just cause he is so cute!!
Laurie


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yep, it's a banner day for Biscuit, Ryan. That plastic just keeps on coming, it's simply unbelievable. 

You are sweet Laurie. Yes, it's great to have things back to normal. Biscuit was running figure eights around Jesse in the yard he was so glad to see him. He really loves to tease poor Jesse. Jesse mostly tolerates it, but sometimes gets really pissed off and swipes Biscuit hard, resulting in a scraped nose for B.

You know, today was really hot here, and so I am totally ready for that haircut now, the shorter the better. He just LOOKS hot. Like he's wearing a mink coat in July.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm glad to read Biscuit is doing well,and pooping blue plastic. What a wierd thing to say,huh??? I think that the sooner it's all out,the better off he'll be!

Biscuit will look cute in a puppy cut.You can always grow it out longer again later...:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Finally catching up here. Boy, what a thread! lol BUT, the good news is that all is well with Biscuit and the cat came back. 

Marie, I'm in love with your new avatar! Sissy is soooooo squishable in that picture. I love it!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy,

How did I miss this thread!!!! I am so glad that Biscuit is not worse for eating the plastic syringe.  

Don't feel bad about the haircut, but we do want to see the before pictures of your gorgeous boy.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thought I'd post an update because several of you have kindly PM'd me.
It is a continuing saga. He acts normal but poops hideous pieces of chewed-up plastic almost an inch long. OH THE GUILT. I hate myself. Night before last in the middle of a dinner party, he very delicately threw up a small amount of bile with two, one-inch pieces of plastic in it. Nothing else, no blood or anything abnormal.

He is very playful, acts totally normal, with normal appetite. I talked with the vet at length and they said it is a watch and wait game, as long as he has no other symptoms, and acts normal. His body will hopefully work it through. They don't want to do an x-ray, barium, or anything right now.

The problem is we leave for Hawaii for 10 days soon, and the vet said toys and other stuff can hang around in their intestines and stomach for A LONG TIME, and then act up and cause an obstruction. So I fear a catastrophe while we're away. Of course I will thoroughly clue in the dogsitter, my good friend.

What worries me is the quantity he ate. It was huge. Today there's none in his poop any longer. Nothing more I can do, but please learn from my stupidity in letting this happen in the first place. And eyeball your floors often for anything that may have fallen accidentally that could harm your Hav.

He is getting his new summery puppy cut, as we speak. I also clued in the groomer, who is very savvy and has worked at my vet's for years.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amy,
Wow.. still more coming out? How large was this thing anyhow??

Ryan


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I guesstimate, Ryan, that he ate at least 6 inch of this thin blue plastic. It was from a two part 4 inch long medicine syringe. (but no needle or medicine in it) There was just a little stub left when I found him working on it. He has also eaten cement and grout off of our patio! He's done weird eating from early puppyhood, though not recently until now.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Amy,
Again, thanks for the update. I know the watch and see approach must be agonizing, but I will hope for the best with your little one. As each day passes the likelihood of an obstruction diminishes greatly.

And Amy, please please please post Biscuit's new haircut... 
All the best. 
*'Lo*


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see his summery puppy cut!hoto:hoto: I bet he is adorable!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, I'm sorry I missed this thread. I'm glad that Biscuit seems to be doing fine, just pooping blue plastic. I know that wait and see can be difficult. Hugs to you and Biscuit. I'm glad Jesse got home okay the other day, too.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy I am so glad Biscuit is doing good, gosh how long do you think before no more blue plastic? poor guy I cant imagine how he must feel.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gosh that must be awkward------I'd think Biscuit would have a terrible tummy ache. Hopefully,it's all out now,and he'll stay out of stuff. I'm with Lo-----we need pictures of Biscuits new clip!hoto:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Poor Biscuit - hopefully most of it is through the system by now. Hugs you for all your worry - and of course Biscuit too.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Clip Joint*

You guys are so cute to ask to see pix of Biscuit's puppy cut! So here they are.

I asked the groomer to really cut his coat down, and so he now is about half his former size in terms of volume!! And it feels like he lost at least 2 lbs of hair. He is unbelievably light when I pick him up! It is very cute, and I love seeing his lean little frame again. The only thing I didn't like is that they cut bangs instead of spiking his hair. However, his hair is so fine & silky I'm not sure it can be spiked (like Hank's), unless I mousse it. Ha! It has no body! The bangs looks dumb, but whatever, it'll grow out. The groomer put a jaunty blue bandanna on him. He seems a bit bewildered by it all, like, where's the rest of me??!! His tummy seems fine tonite. . .fingers crossed. . .

Thanks again, gang, for your supportive words. :grouphug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

PS I think that third picture of Biscuit illustrates what I've read on the Forum regarding the difference between girl and boy Havs, i.e., that the girls love you, but the boys are in love with you. (of course, there are many exceptions on this list, but I've heard this from several breeders, including Biscuit's breeder). He looks at me across the room like that and I cannot believe a little dog could be so devoted and loving. AWWWWWWW


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww! His cute is precious, and I like the bangs! Riley just got some sexy bangs too, so they are just settin' the trend!  Its nice to see their eyes, right? 

Well, its a good thing the vet is aware of the situation, if anything does happen while you are in Hawaii, you know he'll be in good hands and an informed Vet!

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amy, Biscuit looks adorable. He looks so silky and soft. Tessa got the straight bang cut once too and they grew out in no time.

Have fun on your vacation!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*He is adorable!!!*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He looks so beautifully soft. I could just pet him all day. 
I don't like the way my groomer cuts the girls bangs. Sometimes I swear it looks like a shelf above their eyes. We're working on it though. It's tough when there are multiple groomers in one shop and I don't know which one will actually work on the girls.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so glad everything is working it's way out. Biscuit is just beautiful.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh biscuit looks so cute! I love the haircut. I also am so glad that he is feeling better!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, Biscuit is a stunning boy! and those sexy bedroom eyes!!!! I am so glad he is ok!!!

I wanted to post this chew from Nylabone for all you with Havs that love plastic like mine do. They love these and the shape. They are very, very hard so they can only get off very tiny pieces. It has kept our boys from going after other plastic things (except of course those dang little plastic thingy's they attach price tags with-- you know it drops, you can't find it -- but they sure can.)

http://www.petmountain.com/product/chew-toys/505129/nylabone-super-tuff-chews-2-pack.html


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amy,
Have you even thrown Biscuit a bone? (pun intended) lol
If he's a big chewer, he might enjoy working out his chompers on a nice raw meaty bone! It could keep him busy for hours! 

Ryan


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe - Amy, he looks adorable. I love the adoring pic!
Hope you can have a good time in Hawaii and your sitter can keep you posted.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I don't like the way my groomer cuts the girls bangs.


Susan, how about letting it grow out into a topknot? :biggrin1:

It is cumbersome at first, but once you get the hang of it, it is fun!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, Biscuit looks so adorable. I love that third picture. He is so in love with you. Who can resist that look? Cute!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Amy I agree with everyone else, Biscuit's haircut is so adorable. Great work by your groomer  And thanks for posting those pix... hope he continues on the road to recovery.

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to read Biscuit is doing well,and is becoming "plastic-free". He looks cute sporting his new "do". Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Biscuit's cut is really cute...he sure does "hav" adoring eyes! Glad he's feeling better.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for all the kind words and appreciation of my little guy. I'm swamped getting ready for my jewelry show and trip to Hawaii, so no time to respond to each of you. 

I'm very lucky in that I have these super groomers, very experienced , and they are twins! And they have a special place in their hearts for my Biski, which is very flattering, since they see so many dogs. They said he is one of their all-time favorites, and just so soulful a dog. When I pick him up, he always hugs me around the neck, and they cannot get over it. 

OK, only on this Forum could someone express the above inanity, and people would actually listen. LOL. Much appreciated!

Missy, I think I have a couple of those, but I cannot recall if they are the super tuff variety. I don't remember their coming in colors, so I will have to get the new colored ones!! Thank you. He does love them, wears them down gradually, and I figure it's like a good tooth brushing.

Ryan, ya know, I have looked at these big safe bones at the Safeway Market & contemplated getting one, and just may do it. For a big treat!

Today there's no more blue plastic in evidence. It has been a week tomorrow. So hoping no aftermath. He is very peppy today. Must say I was even more appalled when I saw him sans hair yesterday, because he's SO small, and yet had that thing inside him. It's as if I ate a yardstick!! Egads.

Aloha, everyone, heading for Club Fritos Hawaii !!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Amy..

I am just now reading this thread and have to tell you that Gabriel has eaten part of a vaccum attachment, chewed and swalled pieces of nylabones..the ones for tuff chewers..parts of dog toys..and the icing on the cake was.......HALF of a soft rubberized soap dish!!!

I kept watching to see if he got constipated and also what was coming out the other end and as far as I can tell, he must have a cast iron stomachound:

I did take him to the Vet to get him checked out and he said that he was ok, as far as he could *see*..this is the photo of the test results.....









ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:ound::biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Diane, you're a hoot!!!!! LMBO

Amy, very glad to hear all is right with Biscuit's tummy. Good news! LOVE his new cut! He looks incredibly silky soft and I'm sure your pet sitter will have a great time caring for him, without worrying about matting. He'll be just fine and you'll have a great time in Hawaii! 

Good luck with the travelling, your show and have fun!!


----------

